# Lesertest Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B



## lalaker (7. Mai 2015)

*
Clash of the Titans



*​* Gliederung:
*1. Einleitung 
2. Unboxing und Lieferumfang
3. Macho Rev. B im Detail
4. Montage und Kompatibilität
5. Testsystem- und Ergebnisse inklusive subjektive Lautstärke
6. Fazit*


1. Einleitung *

Wer bei dem Titel vielleicht an einen Test verschiedener Nvidia-Grafikkarten denkt, liegt falsch. Hier geht es um den Vergleich von zwei der besten Single-Tower Kühler am Markt. Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B (Nachfolger des sehr erfolgreichen Macho Rev. A) muss sich mit meinem Noctua U14S messen und wir werden sehen, wo der Macho punkten kann, und ob es noch Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten gibt.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich herzlich bei der PCGH-Redaktion und Thermalright für die Zurverfügungstellung des Testmusters bedanken.


*2. Unboxing und Lieferumfang*

Der Macho Rev. B kommt in einem giftgrün/schwarzen Karton daher. Neben diversen Auszeichnungen, auch von PCGH, sind wichtige technische Daten, wie z.B. die Maße schon auf der Verpackung zu sehen, ebenso einige verkaufsfördernde „Features“. Insgesamt ist die Verpackung recht kompakt, in Anbetracht des voluminösen Kühlers. Gleich beim Aufmachen sieht man ein kleines Manual, welches in deutscher und englischer Sprache die Montage mit zahlreichen Bildern erklärt. Obenauf, also nicht vormontiert, liegt der TY-147A-Lüfter. Darunter liegt der „nackte“ Kühlkörper. Am Boden ist dann die Schachtel mit dem notwendigen Zubehör. Die Montageteile sind dabei alle in einem Plastiksackerl untergebracht. Eine Trennung nach Sockel-Herstellern, wie bei der Konkurrenz, gibt es hier nicht, ist aber auch nicht wirklich notwendig. Praktisch wären allerdings doch wieder-verschließbare Plastiksachkerl gewesen. Highlight ist hier sicherlich der lange Kreuzschrauberdreher mit magnetischer Spitze. Ich habe schon ein vergleichbares Werkzeug und kann nur empfehlen, sich so ein Teil anzuschaffen, mit oder ohne Kühler 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*3. Macho Rev. B im Detail*

Der Macho Rev. B bietet nun, im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger, einen Kühlkörper mit silbrig vernickelten Heatpipes und Bodenplatte und sieht damit rein optisch noch besser aus. Die schwarz eloxierte Top-Plate erhöht den „Style-Faktor“ des Kühlers noch weiter. Rein optisch macht der Macho Rev. B einen hervorragenden Eindruck, aber auch die Haptik erfreut. Der Kühler fühlt sich hochwertig an. Die Verarbeitung ist sehr gut und bietet keinerlei Grund für Kritik. Die einzelnen Kühlfinnen weisen keinerlei Grat auf und die Verletzungsgefahr wird somit vermindert, wenn man das 4/8-polige CPU-Stromkabel anschließen will. Wie auf einer der Bilder zu sehen ist, ist die Bodenplatte sauber glatt geschliffen und der Spiegeleffekt dementsprechend.

Der TY 147A verfügt über ein schwarz gesleevtes Kabel, allerdings hat man hier an der falschen Stelle gespart und der Sleeve, bzw. der Schrumpfschlauch endet rund 2 cm vor dem Lüfter-Rahmen. Mit etwas mehr Sorgfalt und kaum höheren Kosten hätte man hier ein optisch besseres Ergebnis erzielen können. Für eine vielleicht noch kommende C-Revision würde ich hier ansetzen und eventuell auch gleich einen schwarzen PWM-Stecker in Betracht ziehen. Das Kabel des Lüfters ist mit rund 29 cm ausreichend lang.

Kommen wir nun zu den technischen Daten des Kühlkörpers und Lüfters. Dabei ist besonders auf die Höhe zu achten, denn viele Gehäuse bieten nur Platz für Kühler mit maximal 160 mm Höhe. Zum besseren Verständnis bezeichne ich die „Längenangaben“ mit Breite x (Einbau)Tiefe x Höhe statt Länge x Breite x Höhe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*
Macho Rev. B*_
*Maße: *                  140 x 102 x 162 mm (B x T x H)
*Gewicht:*              720 Gramm
*Material:*             Bodenplatte und Heatpipes aus Kupfer, Alu-Finnen
*Heatpipes:*           6 x 6 mm
*Kompatibilität:* Intel S775/115x/1366/2011/2011-3, AMD: AM2(+)/AM3(+)/FM1/FM2(+)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*TY-147A Lüfter*_
*Maße: *                         140 x 26,5 x 152 mm (B x T x H)
*Gewicht:*                     160 Gramm
*Montagelöcher:*      120 mm Lüfter entsprechend
*Drehzahlbereich:*   300 – 1300 U/min
*Förderleistung: *      28,7 – 125 m³/h
*Anschluss:*                 4-Pin PWM
*Lautstärke:*               15 – 21 dB(A)
*Lüfterlager:*              Enhanced Hyper-Flow Bearing


Im montierten Zustand ergibt sich damit ein Gesamtgewicht von 880 Gramm und die Maße von 140 x 129 x 162 mm.


*4. Montage und Kompatibilität*

Der Montageablauf wird hier exemplarisch für den Sockel 1150 beschrieben, doch kommen im Grunde immer die „gleichen“ Bauteile zum Einsatz. Einzig S2011/2001-3 Systeme brauchen die Backplate nicht.
Grundsätzlich ähnelt die Montage dem vieler anderer aktueller Kühler. Mit Hilfe von Doppelrändelschrauben wird die Backplate an das Mainboard verschraubt und von oben der Montagerahmen auf eben diese Rändelschrauben befestigt. Der Kühler selbst wird dann final mittels zweier Schrauben und Befestigungsplatte am Montagerahmen fixiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Detailliert sehen wir uns das nun für den Sockel 1150 an.

Ungeübte User sollten sicherlich einen Blick in die gute Anleitung werfen, um Fehler zu vermeiden. Allgemein ist die Montage aber für Leute mit Erfahrung recht einfach und geht intuitiv von der Hand. Entsprechend wenig Zeit nimmt sie daher in Anspruch, wenn man die „Besonderheiten“ des jeweiligen Sockels kennt.

Für den Intel S1150 (aber selbstverständlich auch für alle S 115x Sockel) braucht man folgende Teile für die Montage:


Multiplattform Backplate 
Leitschutzfolie 
Montagerahmen 
4 x Intel Unterlegscheibe 
4 x Rändelschraube 
4 x M3 L10 Schrauben 
6 x M3 L 6 Schrauben 
4 x Antivibrationspads 
2 x Lüfterklammern 
Befestigungsplatte 
Wärmeleitpaste 
Kühler inklusive Lüfter  


Auch wenn die Liste auf den ersten Blick recht lang erscheinen mag, kann ich euch versichern, dass die Montage für geübte Hände dennoch einfach und flott von der Hand geht.

Zuerst legt man die Leitschutzfolie auf die Backplate. Eigentlich unverständlich, warum die Schutzfolie nicht schon vom Hersteller auf die Backplate aufgetragen wurde. Dies würde einen Bauteil weniger bedeuten. Durch die passenden Löcher für S1150 steckt man dann die 4 M3 L10-Schrauben, welche mittels der Intel-Unterlegescheiben „fixiert“ werden. Die Multiplattform Backplate ist symmetrisch aufgebaut. Es kann also nicht passieren, dass man die 3 Intel-Verschraubungen des Sockels mit der Backplate in Kontakt bringt, weil die Backplate asymmetrisch konstruiert wurde, wie es bei einem alten Mugen-Modell mal der Fall war oder auch bei meinem aktuellen U14S.
Somit ist diese Einheit auch schon fertig und damit der „untere“ Teil der Montage erledigt.

Im nächsten Schritt führt man die 4 Schrauben durch die Bohrungen des Mainboards hindurch und fixiert sie mit den 4 Rändelschrauben. Diese sind mit der isolierten Seite nach unten zu verschrauben. An dieser Stelle sollte man die Wärmeleitpaste auftragen, damit beim Verstreichen der Montagerahmen nicht hindert. Wer einfach einen Klecks in die Mitte macht, kann damit aber auch gerne nach ein wenig warten.
Nun wird der Montagerahmen mittels 4 Schrauben an den Rändelschrauben befestigt.

Danach bestimmt man die Position der 4 Antivibrationspads und verklebt diese am Kühler. Spätestens jetzt sollte man die beiden Lüfterklammern jetzt montieren. Die Lüfterklammern sind solide und machen ihren Job, es gibt allerdings bessere am Markt. Vor dem Aufsetzen des Kühlers unbedingt überprüfen, ob die Schutzfolie der Bodenplatte entfernt wurde. Falls nötig, ist diese jetzt endgültig abzuziehen. Der Kühlkörper wird mittels der Befestigungsplatte am Montagerahmen verschraubt. Hier zeigt der lange Schraubendreher mit magnetischer Spitze seine Vorzüge.
Nachdem der Kühler nun fest sitzt, montieren wird den Lüfter und schließen diesen an den entsprechenden Fan-Anschluss des Mainboards an.

Die Montage mit ausgebautem Mainboard ist völlig problemlos. Selbstverständlich muss sich ein gutes Kühler/Montagesystem aber bei mir auch bei einer Installation im Gehäuse (mit entsprechendem Mainboard-Tray) beweisen. Die Montage des Kühlers selbst verlief auch eigentlich einwandfrei. Doch die Lüftermontage erwies sich im Gehäuse als ausgewachsene Fummelei. Ein Lüfterwechsel läuft bei vielen Konkurrenzmodellen einfacher ab. Hier offenbaren die Lüfterklammern doch Schwächen. Probeweise habe ich eine TV-Karte im 1. Slot neben dem Kühler installiert. Auf dem Bild kann man erkennen, wie knapp dies ist. Deshalb würde ich niemandem empfehlen, der 1. Slot zu nutzen, wenn der Kühler derart nahe ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dieser Stelle sei lobend erwähnt, dass der Kühler auch auf AMD-Sockeln richtig positioniert wird. Der Luftstrom des Kühlers geht Richtung Heck, so wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Lange Zeit haben aber viele Hersteller die AMD-Sockel vernachlässigt, und es ist schön zu sehen, dass hier ein Umdenken stattgefunden hat. Die Montageteile selbst werden dadurch ja nicht (wirklich) teurer, man muss sich nur im Design etwas mehr Mühe geben.

Die nach hinten geschwungenen Heatpipes führen zu einem asymmetrischen Aufbau des Kühlers, welcher dadurch eine hohe RAM-Kompatibilität erreicht. Das kann man durchaus wörtlich nehmen, selbst RAM mit hohen Heatspreadern gehen sich bei den meisten Mainboard-Layouts noch vor dem Kühler/Lüfter aus. Bei meinem MSI Z87-G43 stehen die nach hinten gezogenen Heatpipes allerdings am VRM-Kühler des Mainboards an. Bisher konnte ich keine negativen Auswirkungen auf die beteiligten Komponenten feststellen. In meinem Fall, geht es sich aber knapp nicht aus, auch den 4. RAM-Slot in Sockelnähe zu nutzen. Vielleicht liegt dies am oben genannten Kontakt des Kühlers mit dem Mainboard. Wahrscheinlich liegt aber einfach der CPU-Sockel zu nahe an den RAM-Slots. Auch beim U14S war das Problem vorhanden.

Die Kompatibilität lässt (eigentlich) keine Wünsche offen. Selbst der alte Intel S775 wird unterstützt, ebenso S1136. Einzig der AMD Sockel AM1 ist nicht kompatibel, aber der Kühler wäre auch totaler Overkill für jegliche CPU mit diesem Sockel.


*5. Testsystem- und Ergebnisse inklusive subjektive Lautstärke*

Das Testsystem besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

*CPU:*                                  Intel i7-4770 (non-k)
*Mainboard:*                    MSI Z87-G43
*RAM:*                                Corsair DDR3 2x8 GB Vengeance CL 10
*Grafikkarte:*                  Sapphire 7870 XT
*Massenspeicher:*        Sandisk Ultra Plus 256 GB SSD, Toshiba 3 TB HDD
*Gehäuse:*                        Enermax Fulmo GT
*Gehäuse-Lüfter: *        2 x 14 cm Front, 2 x 12 cm Heck bzw. Top


Beide Kühler werden bei 5 unterschiedlichen Anwendungsszenarien mit 3 verschiedenen Lüfterprofilen getestet.



*Idle*: Hier ist einzig der Browser geöffnet und im Hintergrund laufen wenige Tools, wie z.B. MSI Afterburner. 
*Full-HD Youtube*: Etwas mehr Leistung wird beim Anschauen eines Full-HD Videos auf Youtube benötigt. 
*Gaming*: Der wohl gebräuchlichste Anwendungsfall in diesem Forum. Ich nutze den frei erhältlichen Stalker CoP Benchmark in FHD, maxed out. 
*Wprime*: Der 1024M-Test in der Version 2.10 lastet die CPU über alle Threads aus. 
*Prime 95*: Mittels Small FFTs wird die maximale Hitze erzeugt und die Kühler müssen zeigen, wie sie mit einem Worst-Case-Szenario fertig werden.  
 
Nach jedem Anwendungstest gibt es eine „Cool-Down-Phase“ von 15 Minuten. Diese kann auch kürzer sein, wenn die Idle-Temperatur vorher erreicht wird.

Jeder kann die einzelnen Anwendungsfälle nachvollziehen, sämtliche Software ist kostenlos erhältlich. Klar fordern aktuelle Spiele die CPU teilweise mehr als Stalker, dafür kann man dann Wprime als Anhaltspunkt hernehmen. Auch mit Crysis 3 ist es mir nicht gelungen, eine höhere CPU-Temperatur als Wprime zu erreichen.

Die mitgelieferte Wärmeleitpaste von Thermalright bleibt für diesen Test außen vor und es kommt die gute und leicht auftragbare Artic MX4 zum besseren Vergleich mit dem Konkurrenzkühler Einsatz.

Sämtliche Tests wurden bei einer Raumtemperatur von 21 Grad Celsius durchgeführt. Die angegebenen Temperaturen in den Grafiken verstehen sich als absolute Werte. Es ist der Durchschnitt aller höchsten Kern-Temperaturen je Anwendung. Es kann also durchaus sein, dass ein einzelner Kern eine höhere als die angegebene Temperatur erreicht hat. Im Bios/UEFI ist eine Target-Temperatur von 75°C eingetragen und ein Start-PWM-Wert von 25% für den CPU-Kühler/Lüfter.

*Die 3 Lüfterprofile stellen sich wie folgt dar, wobei die beiden „Hecklüfter“ stets mit 900 U/min laufen:*

*Profil 1: Der CPU-Kühler/Lüfter darf sein volles Potenzial, also maximales PWM nutzen. Die Frontlüfter laufen mit 800 U/min.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_*Profil 2: Der CPU-Kühler/Lüfter darf die Drehzahl bis zu 75% PWM-Leistung erhöhen. Die Frontlüfter laufen mit 675 U/min. Das ist mein „Sommerprofil“.*
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_*Profil 3: Der CPU-Kühler/Lüfter darf nur maximal bis zu 50% PWM-Leistung abrufen. Die Frontlüfter laufen mit 550 U/min. Das ist mein „Standardprofil“.*
_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Kühler/Lüfter schaffen es in jedem Szenario mit 25 % Lüfterleistung zu starten und im Idle dabei zu verbleiben. Zu beachten ist bei den Grafiken, dass der Macho Rev. B jederzeit mit einer geringeren Drehzahl die Tests absolvierte. Etwas unverständlich war für mich das Lüfterverhalten bei einer Maximaldrehzahl von 50 % PWM. Obwohl die Ziel-Temperatur von 75 °C mit Prime 95 überschritten wurde und der Lüfter noch seine Drehzahl erhöhen hätte können (650 U/min = 50 %), wurde die CPU bei rund 553 U/min. bis zu 79 °C heiß.

Abgesehen vom teils doch recht unrealistischen Prime 95-Test spielen sich die beiden Kühler geradezu mit meiner CPU. Selbst mit einer Maximaldrehzahl von lediglich 50 % kann kein Spiel die CPU-Temperatur im Testzeitraum auf 60 °C bringen. Im Hochsommer sieht dies sicherlich anders aus, aber es ist noch reichlich Luft noch oben vorhanden.

Mit voller Drehzahl ist der Macho Rev. B deutlich hörbar, wenn auch nicht störend und jedenfalls leiser als der U14S. Schon mit 75 % PWM-Leistung ist der Kühler im verbauten Zustand nur mehr schwer wahrnehmbar. Dabei ist zu bedenken, dass einzig Prime 95 den Macho Rev. B zu solchen Drehzahlen überhaupt bewegen konnte. Mit 50 % Drehzahl ist der Kühler dann nicht mehr wahrnehmbar. Bei ganz niedrigen Drehzahlen, wie im Idle, musste ich jedoch ein „unangenehmes“ Nebengeräusch feststellen. Weil ich dieses Phänomen ab ca. 400 U/min. nicht mehr raushören konnte, ist der Kühler dennoch für Silent-PCs bestens geeignet.

Dennoch habe ich auch den Macho-Kühlkörper mit Noctua-Lüfter kurz getestet. Bei gleicher Lautheit wie der U14S ergaben sich beinahe identische Ergebnisse. Lediglich marginal höhere Temperaturen mit einer Differenz von maximal 2 °C wurden gemessen. Auf eine grafische Darstellung habe ich deshalb verzichtet.

Neben der reinen CPU-Temperatur, habe ich auch auf die GPU- und Gehäuse-Temperatur ein Auge geworfen. Insgesamt lässt sich sagen, dass durch den Kühlerwechsel die GPU 1 bis 2 Grad Celsius wärmer wurde, ebenso ging die Gehäuse-Temperatur in demselben Maße in die Höhe. Ob die Grafikkarte default oder übertaktet läuft hat dabei auf den Temperaturunterschied keinen Einfluss.
Meine Hypothese dazu wäre, dass sich die Grafikkarte durch den voluminöseren Macho-Kühlkörper weiter aufheizt, weil sie weniger Luft oberhalb zum „Atmen“ hat. Da die Karte keine DHE-Kühlung hat, steigt dadurch auch die Gehäuse-Temperatur. Weil die Grafikkarte aber nicht am Temperaturlimit arbeitet, spielt das bei mir keine Rolle.


*6. Fazit*

Was soll man noch viel über den Nachfolger eines Erfolgsmodells sagen. Der Kühlkörper, aber auch der Lüfter wurde gegenüber dem Vorgänger sinnvoll verbessert. Der Kühler sieht einfach nur stylisch aus und schreit geradezu nach einem Gehäuse mit Fenster. In genau so einem wird er auch bleiben 
Vielleicht denkt Thermalright ja über eine Shadow-Variante mit schwarzem Kühlköper und komplett schwarzem Lüfter (inkl.  Sleeve ohne Lücken und Stecker) nach. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass es ein sehr ähnliches Modell ohne Lüfter gibt.
Aber auch die Leistung braucht sich keinesfalls verstecken. Der verbesserte Lüfter läuft auch schon mit niederen Drehzahlen an und ist somit für den Silentbetrieb geeignet.
Für so gute Kühler, wie die beiden hier verglichenen gibt es meiner Meinung nach eigentlich nur zwei Anwendungsfälle. Entweder hat man eine übertaktete CPU und braucht einen potenten Kühler, oder man will einen möglichst leisen PC haben. Alle anderen sind mit einem kompakteren Kühler im Preisbereich von 20 bis 30 Euro gut aufgehoben. Wer aber genug Platz im Gehäuse hat und bereit ist, rund 40 Euro für den Kühler auszugeben kommt an dem Macho Rev. B im Moment fast nicht vorbei.


*Pro:*

Optik/Style 
Leistung 
Großer Drehzahlbereich 
Preis/Leistung 
Schraubendreher  
 
*Contra:*

Lüfterklammern 
Teilweise Nebengeräusche des Lüfters 
Lüfterkabel nicht „fertig“ gesleevt“ 
Größe (passt wie viele andere Kühler mit 14 cm Lüftern nicht in jedes Gehäuse)  
 
Am Ende bleibt ein sehr guter Kühler mit einem konkurrenzfähigen Preis, der auch mit seiner Optik überzeugen kann. Die Schwächen erscheinen vielleicht zahlreich, sind aber großteils leicht umgehbar. So kann man den Lüfter beispielsweise so drehen, dass man den ungesleevten Kabelteil nicht sieht.
Für mich jedenfalls überwiegen die positiven Punkte bei weitem und ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, der an so starken Kühlern Bedarf hat, sich den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B genauer anzusehen. Obwohl ich schon einen sehr guten Kühler hatte, hat mich der Macho überzeugt und verbleibt in meinem System.

Der Kühler kratzt nahe an der Perfektion und bekommt daher von mir

*9/10 Sternen*


----------

